# The only way out



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

MY name is colton and i am 17 yrs old and I have been through the worst feelings in my life, but you can't give up and yet dp/dr take over because the moment you do that you will lose your life but instead take control.

I have a anxiety disorder which started my dp/dr and agrophobia, and panic attacks
It started when I got mess up on weed and felt waves flowing through my body, and felt like i was dreaming, like a video game.

This started my last week of 10th grade and its been going on ever since
but the only thing left is my DP, which is almost gone thank god, I will not let it beat me, I miss the life I used to have too bad to let it.

this been going on for 6 months ,
and now I have been panic attack free for 4months,  
no longer agrophobic, been getting out of the house doing everything i can.

dp is going away , slowly but sure, :lol: 
the world is starting to look familier again
and its starting to feel like I belong here again. 

thanx to the LINDEN METHOD, It tells you how to get reid of anxitey disorder. 
Agrophobia, panic attacks , DP/DR are sensesations of a anxiety disorder.
anxiety disorder is unapproiate anxiety which cause worriness, which causes panic attacks,which causes Dp/Dr which causes you to be scare of the outside world which is agrophobia. Dp/Dr is not a mental illness, its a sensation of anxiety disorder which is a behavioral condition.

DIVERSION IS THE KEY TO IT ALL, Distract yourself from the feelings, it supresses the anxiety, which allows the amgylda to to reduce back down to the normal anxiety state., Have you ever been doing something and forgot about your problem and you felt better at that moment, because you forgot about your sensationand your anxiety got to take a break.
Diversion took away my panic attacks that and breathing techniques, took away agrophobia, and its taking away my DP/DR, its working terrific too. slowly but sure. Im doing way better than ever, every now and then i wish it would hurry up but I just try not to think about it, which is diversion.

I skateboard everyday all day, skateboarding is my way to normality, and im almost there thank god and the linden method, being 17 with this is crazy but itS going away , it crazy because a about 6 months ago I never know i would be saying that.

DIVERSION IS THE KEY TO TOTAL WELLNESS,
THE MOMENT YOU THINK YOU BEATEN YOU ARE.
THE MOMENT YOU DECIDE YOU CANT BE BEATEN YOU ON THE WAY TO RECOVERY.

DP/DR MIGHT TAKE SLOW TO GO AWAY BUT IT WILL,ACT LIKE YOU DONT HAVE DP/DR, DISTRACT YOURSELF EVERYTIME IT IT FEELS WORSE.
dont let it bring back the same old bad behavior.

Hopfully somebody reads my story and my knowlegde of anxiety and anxiety related symptoms and it helps somebody.

LOOK UP THE LINDEN METHOD AT (WWW. LINED METHON.COM) all your answers are in there trust me.

THE DAY IM BACK TO NORMAL ,which isn't far away. is going to be the day

DIVERSION DOES WORK BECAUSE I DIDNT RECOGNIZE MYSELF FOR WHILE BUT KNOW WHO I WAS , I QUIT LOOKING IN THE MIRROR SAYING ITS NOT ME ITS NOT ME, STARTED TAKIND dP OFF MIND DID WHAT I HAD TO DO NO MATTER HOW I FELT I WAS SCARED , BUT SOMETHING HAD TO BE DONE, I CANT BE SCARED OF MYSELF.
AND KNOW AM STARTING TO RECOGNIZE ME , AND MY FAMILY BECOMING LIKE THEY BELONG TO ME AGAIN ITS GREAT .


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

Yea, the linden method is really really helpful. glad to hear your on the road to recovery. BUT, i dont reccomend this site to you. I say this because anxiety dp/dr people are extremly succeptable to doubt and symptoms. This site could make you reconsider your diagnosis. If you have all the info on your illness, then dont look anymore, just move on and dont look on here. Trust me on this one.


----------



## angelicaa (Mar 24, 2008)

I was thinking about trying the Linden method as well. Thank you for your post...


----------



## k-rush7 (Aug 26, 2009)

OMG DUDE!!!!!!! I skateboard basically everyday too. It helps a lot everytime. I thank God for skateboarding it helps me escape all of my problems in life.


----------



## punKrockeR (Oct 4, 2009)

good to hear bro, keep up the good work. my escapism is music/guitar, I try and play/listen to music as often as possible during the day and that really takes my mind off things. That and reading. I took 6 months off uni to be a delivery driver so I can listen to music while doing a simple relatively stress-free job which is helping. I managed a grocery store for a few months when I left school and that was horrible. But yeah, distraction really is the only short-term cure for DP, and if you can relax and really sink into your (preferably healthy) escapism, then it really helps you 'recharge' the energy and motivation required to put up with it.


----------

